# Town centre aires/parking PLEASE CONTRIBUTE



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

These are not the sort of places I would normally head for but the missus' legs are now giving her gyp with arthritis so long distance walking is no longer an option.

I like aires but I've tended to collect details of those in more remote places but now am beginning to dig out those that are more town centre based. I have all the usual aires databases.

It's a simple but long process which should keep me busy until our next venture but I just wondered if anyone knew of any particularlv nice aires, or parking places, (or even ACSI sites), fairly central in towns/villages of some interest.

Some I would use as aires for over-nighting and others simply as a daytime parking spot.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Montville with free hook up
Uzerch free hook up
Calais marina aire
Mende
Coubon

These are just a few in town centres


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Couhe just off N10 and Broglie nr A28 both good in interesting small towns


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

I will second Montville, and then add Cleres just down the road lovely little town and wildlife park.

Chateau Gontier is free and lovely town, the Aire is now on the opposite side of the river to the books and the elsan point is at the camp site 3K away (dont know if they are going to sort it).

Cognac is in the centre of town and staggering distance of the Cognac/Brandy houses for tours and samples.

Martin


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was really impressed with Bourges,we just happened to be travelling through and stayed 2 days,the Aire is a long avenue with loads of shaded parking with free water and disposal,if you can't handle the 10 minute walk into town there is even a free bus,when your in town if you go the tourist information centre they will give you a code for free wifi around the town,plenty to see with a large cathedral and modern shopping centre,it really is a town that's geared up for tourists and its all free for us.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tony

This sounds like another damn good idea for the Guides section.

Would you be willing to compile the recommendations you get and have them transferred to there? Sounds like you'll be doing that anyway. :wink: 

If you will, please send me a PM when it's ready and I'll do the rest.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Beaunne Aire
Angers Aire
Albi Cathederal Aire
Obernai Aire


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps we aught to make an Aires in town centres a section apart to save us searching through them all. I for one would appreciate it enormously.

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> This sounds like another damn good idea for the Guides section.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'd be happy to do that though I didn't plan on having it completed "tomorrow" :lol:

Sounds like something that would be subjected to updates over time - is that possible once a guide is loaded?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are we using aires to mean stellplatzen as well ? If so:

Germany: ULM

Wohnmobilstellplatz am Donaustadion 
48.407857,10.009048
P+R Parkplatz Friedrichsau, Ulm

Ulm itself is a delight. You can either walk there along the river or catch the tram from outside the aire. There are two supermarkets within easy walking distance and the park itself is full of walks, things to see and do.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Are we using aires to mean stellplatzen as well ? If so:
> 
> Germany: ULM
> 
> ...


Well G, I only had France in mind when I started this but of course, the same would apply to any country.

Methinks this needs a little more thought before we go too far. Perhaps it would be better to have it included in the campsite DB?

In the meantime, I'm already gathering a nice list for my French file.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Methinks this needs a little more thought before we go too far. Perhaps it would be better to have it included in the campsite DB?


Many of them already are: pick a town, village or city and it will either be in the database or - not looked for some time- the aires lists and photos that used to be in the photos section.

G

PS Where have they gone ? Can't find them.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think this is a marvelous idea but for all aires/ stellplatzen and dare I say campsites both in the EU and here in the UK.

My wife and I are in the same condition as TonyT with poor mobility
and sometimes feel as though our holidays are just about visiting
campsites/ aires / stellplatzen without seeing anything of the town.

So as well as town centre locations, I'd like to see the inclusion of public transport on the doorstep.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Arromanches, the free aires is 2 mins walk from town. Part of a free car park that is used as an overflow for the aires. We were there for the D Day celebrations, there were as many motorhomes overnighting in the car park as the aires, but nobody complained.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You have a PM Tony.

This gets better by the minute. Zozzer's idea for public transport is great too.

Suggest you don't do too much compilation work until a few more suggestions come in, then you will be able to decide which categories to include.

This could become an essential "bible" for decrepit old farts like us!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tony. Do you use www.campingcar-infos.com?

I do a lot of planning (need to get cracking on it actually). Its easier for us as we have the bike but what I do is decide where I am going then compile a list of aires or wild spots that I like the look of from Camping Car infos. Often the members provide photos but more importantly you can zoom in on the map and see exactly how close it is to the town and what it looks like. You can even go down to streetview and look around.

Its very labour intensive but it pays off. What I do is print them all off (translated) as PDF files and store them in folders for that region. That way when I get there I have an offline resource for all the places I have sussed out earlier. I also have the offline version of CC Infos but of course its in French and doesnt have all the detail.

It might sound like a faff but its a faff I enjoy doing and it pays off.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> So as well as town centre locations, I'd like to see the inclusion of public transport on the doorstep.


Hear hear to this ! I wrote to the clubs to ask that they were a little more specific about transport etc and distances to town ( By car, foot or bike ??) but it fell on stony ground. It's no good stating that there is a bus stop outside if buses only run every other Thursday.

Apologies tonyt. I'd not seen the fact that the post was in the France Touring section.

Aigue Mortes:

Short walk to lovely walled town, parking alongside the canal so interesting views. Ringside seats for view of town illuminated at night.

43.566481,4.18582

G

Edit to alter GPS setting


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Reims:

Satnav coordinates : 

49.248899, 4.021253 

Address : 
Au Centre Internationnal de Séjour, 
Chaussée BOCQUAINE 
51000 Reims 

Not scenic ( though in a park), rather noisy but a short walk into town and convenient for a night halt as it is easy to get to. Look at the aire on Street View and you will see that there is a short footpath, through the woods, behind the motorhome parked nearest the main road, to steps up to the Pont du Vesle. That brings you onto the bridge beside the tram stops- a very frequent service-. If you turn right and continue along the bridge then it is a reasonable walk to town.

The entrance is barriered off and you must go to the office at the Centre de Sejour to get the barrier code. This means that you must draw as far off the road and close to the barrier as possible or you will be sticking out into traffic. There is a borne at the entrance. When you get through the barrier carry on round the left hand bend; do not park in the bus parking which is immediately on your right, parallel to the road. 

G


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree that Aigues Mortes is in a lovely position but it has apparently gone up to €18 this year. A friend stayed there last month so not personal info. Another nice one is Montreuil Bellay. Unfortunately a climb to the centre but very pleasant when you get there.

Also another free one at Montreuil sur Mer. An easy walk to the very nice centre with lots of eating places.

Gary.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Great idea but as mentioned, the facility is already there in the campsite database, there is also the (searchable) option to input whether public transport is nearby, with options currently including <1 mile.

If the aire/campsite etc is not in the database, just add a new entry.
If the public transport option for existing entries hasn't been added, just add a review and the info can be updated by the database team.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Great idea but as mentioned, the facility is already there in the campsite database, there is also the (searchable) option to input whether public transport is nearby, with options currently including <1 mile.
> 
> If the aire/campsite etc is not in the database, just add a new entry.
> If the public transport option for existing entries hasn't been added, just add a review and the info can be updated by the database team.
> ...


As I mentioned above though Pete, the public transport option is not a lot of use if, as tends to be the case in some remote UK sites, buses only run very infrequently. It would be a huge help if submitters gave an idea of how good a service it was.
G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> As I mentioned above though Pete, the public transport option is not a lot of use if, as tends to be the case in some remote UK sites, buses only run very infrequently. It would be a huge help if submitters gave an idea of how good a service it was.
> G


But couldn't they do that with a review to the entry, or when a new review is submitted?

It might also be possible for nuke to add/refine the searchable public transport option further, maybe to enter a comments box about reliability/frequency etc.

Just a thought.

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Tony. Do you use www.campingcar-infos.com?
> 
> I do a lot of planning (need to get cracking on it actually). Its easier for us as we have the bike but what I do is decide where I am going then compile a list of aires or wild spots that I like the look of from Camping Car infos. Often the members provide photos but more importantly you can zoom in on the map and see exactly how close it is to the town and what it looks like. You can even go down to streetview and look around.
> 
> ...


Well how else do you think I get through the winter? :lol:

I do very much the same but not to the extent you do - that might change now that I have to revisit aires I'd previously ignored..

I also have a file of pics saved from my searches in Street View.

Since the arrival of arthritis to my wife's life, I've decided on 2 options for future motorhoming - a motorbike/scooter hung on the back or a change in the approach of what's a good aire. We're going to try the change of approach first.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

On a roll now!
Casteljaloux. Free Aire tucked away with easy flat walk to pleasant centre.
Brantome. Large grassy field a short walk to a nice centre.
Honfleur. Everyones favourite with EHU if you get there early enough. Now with lined spaces.
Fanjeaux. Good Aire at top of hill so not good for some. Lovely old town.
Port Vendres. Sizeable walk to town but lovely when there. Individual spaces and small bay other side of road.

Loads others when they come to mind!

Gary


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Gary1944 said:


> On a roll now!
> Casteljaloux. Free Aire tucked away with easy flat walk to pleasant centre.
> Brantome. Large grassy field a short walk to a nice centre.
> Honfleur. Everyones favourite with EHU if you get there early enough. Now with lined spaces.
> ...


Keep em coming. Assuming your name is DoB driven, it sometimes gets harder to remember things - don't it!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I really do HATE the expression, a short walk. A short walk for some is a mere 1 mile or even more.
A short walk to me would be 50 to 100 yards.
Please state how far or how long it takes for an able bodied person walking at 3mph and we others can work it out from there. Also I might not be able to clamber into a bus. remember they do not wait for you to get seated before they move off. or wait while you get off either. :roll: :roll: 
So what we need is a list of Aires etc that fit into those limits.
So scrolling through our data base would not really help as such, we need more precise details that only our members can provide.
Maybe start with France and see how long that takes and then proceed to the next country of choice.


cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bordatlas' app. has the distance to every town centre and (separately) food shop down to metres as a part of every entry. I assume the book would too. A good backup resource Tony?

Dick


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea but as mentioned, the facility is already there in the campsite database, there is also the (searchable) option to input whether public transport is nearby, with options currently including <1 mile.
> ...


It may also be an idea to include the URL address of the local bus operater. That way people could check if the bus sevice is still in operation as many rural services are being cut due to the recession.

When I looking for a site, I use google maps and check out the position of the bus in relation to the site. I also check out streetview as sometime the terrain is not feasible for people with disabilites. I tend to, when possible choose a site with a bus stop at the site entrance.


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

Fougeres. The aire is less than 5 mins from the town and Castle.

Boulevard de Rennes 
parking Postern 
35300 FERNS

Latitude (North) Decimal 48.35522 ° or 48 ° 21 '18'' Longitude (West) Decimal -1.21111 ° or -1 ° 12 '39''


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Bayeux - Aire in the central car park

Less than 5 minute walk to the High Street and the tapestry. A little uphill.

Denise


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tony

Working on the principle that "Day Parking" is likely to be in or very near to a town, the attached list might be of use. No doubt the French use most of them for overnighting as well! :roll:

To be certain it would need someone (_with a huge capacity for boredom_ :roll: ) to check through the co-ordinates on Google Maps. I guess it wouldn't be too tedious if they were tackled half a dozen at a time?

Dave 

.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Working on the principle that "Day Parking" is likely to be in or very near to a town, the attached list might be of use. No doubt the French use most of them for overnighting as well! :roll:
> 
> ...


It's very good of you to volunteer (me) 

Looks like a good find and not so many to go through. A few episodes of Emmerdale and Corrie should have the job done.

I quite like looking at, and keeping, Google Earth pics which clearly show the location of each place, better in fact than Street View.
Not sure if they could ever be added to a listing but I'll capture and keep them anyway.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Rugles. A very pleasant water and parkside 3 van aire 200m from the village centre, free elec. 70 miles west of Paris.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> Couhe just off N10 and Broglie nr A28 both good in interesting small towns


I'll second Broglie. Five minutes walk into town and for us the added bonus of a good vet.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Thann, Alsace. Though I have heard the aire has been relocated recently.

Baccarat. The aire has been refurbished since my last visit. The _cristallerie_ and the _Musée Baccarat_ are must-sees.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Nersac in Centre of village, free water a toilet and electricity. Just south of Angouleme. Convenient when heading along the western France route to Spain
St Flour Centre of small town, there are a couple but the top of the hill is best. Just off the main route from Clermont Ferrand south, not far from Millau bridge.

Alan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Monpazier (Dordogne)
Beaune (Burgundy)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

tyreman1 said:


> I was really impressed with Bourges,we just happened to be travelling through and stayed 2 days,the Aire is a long avenue with loads of shaded parking with free water and disposal,if you can't handle the 10 minute walk into town there is even a free bus,when your in town if you go the tourist information centre they will give you a code for free wifi around the town,plenty to see with a large cathedral and modern shopping centre,it really is a town that's geared up for tourists and its all free for us.


I stayed there in April not realising there was a Rugby match that afternoon at the adjacent stadium. It was all very busy and interesting for 3 - 4 hours and then reverted to peace and quiet. How I love the French, if that were the UK there would be no free parking for miles from the stadium and enforcement officers in droves. The French just got on with it, three cars sharing two bay etc.

http://www.bourgesxv.org/


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Josselin is a good aire, free to stay, pay for water, nice town with nice bars and an English book shop. Also Villedieu-les-Poêles aire close to nice town, no services at the over night aire.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Rugles more parking 50 yards further down the road with elec

joe


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

Flavigny-sur-Ozerain is one of our favourite places in Burgundy. The aire is at the edge of the town. But just cross a street and you are in this gem of a medieval town.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Flavigny-sur-Ozerain is one of our favourite places in Burgundy. The aire is at the edge of the town. But just cross a street and you are in this gem of a medieval town.
> 
> ...


And, of Chocolat fame


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a great idea.

Avignon-park and ride le Poit off the Pont Edouard. The Aire is an area set aside for 13 motorhomes (although nobody seemed to care as there were vans parked next to the river). This area is right next to the bus stop which provides a free and regular service that takes you to the city walls. It is a five minute bus ride and the bus waits at the pickup point for several minutes before moving off.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are a few more that spring to mind that I don't think have been mentioned yet:
Cadillac-in centre of small village. 
Auxerre Beautiful river town with huge supermarket over bridge from aire
Montoir sur le Loir
Amboise
Metz town a few mins across bridge
Quillan with bars and shops close. Castle across river.
Remoulins in small town with tiny medieval centre on riverside
St Antonin Noble Vin lovely old town
Mirepoix aire is next to a park, but about 10 mins to walk slowly to medieval centre and church
Gace in centre of small town but on roadside
Argentan large historic town. Some of the nicest buildings and the tourist Office are few minutes slow walk away, bars and shops about 10 mins walk
La Suze sur Sarthe grassed area by river. A couple of mins walk to small village centre with shops and bars
La Fleche nice spot by river in the town
Vihiers beside church 2 mins from nice square with shops, bars, restaurants and weekly market 
Crest although there are many steep little lanes, the main shopping street with bars and cafes is level and near the aire


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

What a great idea! And some really helpful information for my research for next summer.

And tonyt... don't lay it on we know what you do in the winter!!! or is it just too hot you have to stay indoors. Where did all those elly pics come from then???

Edit ... another suggestions ... please add the departement no in a separate field - it's a helpful search option.


----------



## LindaB (May 16, 2010)

*Montignac*

Stayed last night at Montignac Air no services but 2 minutes flat walk to centre of town. Second air over the bridge has water and waste disposal in centre of lively town lots of bars and restaurants.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Boff said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again,
> ...


Well I buy aniseed sweets made there, don't remember chocolate, made by monks or something similar, lovely place, but memory not too good.

Carol

Must say first time I have seen this thread, great idea and best of luck to compiler. If you need any photos you may find them in my aires etc photos linked below.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Free Aire at Saint Lo - 200 yards to shops, restaurants and T.O -






:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

